# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Flugausfall wegen Vulkanausbruch -> Overstay-Gebühr ?

## Bagsida

*Flugausfall wegen Vulkanausbruch -> Overstay-Gebühr ?*

Wie das Thai-Visa-Forum noch ohne Link zur Quelle berichtet, soll das 
Thai Immigration Bureau heute verfügt haben, dass Reisende die nachweislich wegen der Flugausfälle aufgrund des Vulkanausbruches nicht ausreisen können bzw. konnten, vorerst bis 30.04.2010 keine Overstay-Gebühren zu zahlen haben.

Es ist dazu nachzuweisen, dass man einen Flug gebucht hatte, der wegen des Vulkanausbruches ausgefallen ist und eine Aufenthaltsgenehmingung im Reisepass, welche am 15.04.2010 oder danach abgelaufen ist.

Bagsida

----------


## odd

Hatte jetzt erst einmal auf den Kalender gesehen, ob nicht heute der 01. April wäre.

Aber richtig, den Thais könnte ich dies durchaus zutrauen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Aber richtig, den Thais könnte ich dies durchaus zutrauen.


Ich auch, ich auch.

----------


## pit

An der Entscheidung der Thai Immigration ist doch nichts auszusetzen. Ist doch nur fair gegenüber den entsprechenden Leuten.

 ::

----------


## odd

> An der Entscheidung der Thai Immigration ist doch nichts auszusetzen. Ist doch nur fair gegenüber den entsprechenden Leuten.


Pit gleiches konnte ich im Dezember 2008 hören, als der Flughafen bestreikt wurde. Die Regierung verhängte keinen Overstay. Wäre natürlich ein Hammer, wenn Touristen auf Grund thailändisches Unvermögen noch einmal abkassiert worden wäre.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> An der Entscheidung der Thai Immigration ist doch nichts auszusetzen. Ist doch nur fair gegenüber den entsprechenden Leuten.


Das ist keine gute Entscheidung, sondern in meinen Augen, eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

----------


## pit

> Das ist keine gute Entscheidung, sondern in meinen Augen, eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


Daniel,

Du solltest doch Thailand kennen. Es gibt nur Entscheidungen. Mal gute, mal schlechte, aber Selbstverständlichkeiten sind mir unbekannt.

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> Das ist keine gute Entscheidung, sondern in meinen Augen, eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> 
> 
> Daniel,
> 
> Du solltest doch Thailand kennen. Es gibt nur Entscheidungen. Mal gute, mal schlechte, aber Selbstverständlichkeiten sind mir unbekannt.


Wo du recht hast...  ::

----------


## schiene

bei der Personenkontrolle auf dem Airport in KL fragte mich der Beamte wie lange wir in Malaysia bleiben(am 16.4.2010) wollen da ich nix auf dem Einreiseformular eingetragen hatte.
Ich meinte wenn er mir sagt wenn wir fliegen können sag ich ihm wenn wie lange wir hier bleiben.Er lachte und meinte oh,stimmt dann tragen wir nix ein und alles wäre kein Problem  ::

----------


## pit

Mit einem deutschen Pass kannst Du ohne Visum bis 3 Monate in Malaysia bleiben!

 ::  
Pit

----------


## schiene

wir sind zurück vom Flughafen.Etwa 250 Leute warteten und 12 davon wurden mitgenommen.Sie fliegen die Leute ganz normal und füllen mit den Leuten welche wie wir auf der Stand-by Liste stehen auf.  ::   6 wurden heute mitgenommen.Wir habe voll die Arschkarte gezogen  ::  

Du mußt zum Flughafen fahren,das heisst du checkst aus dem Hotel aus weil du denkst der Flug geht und dann dies  ::  
Zum Glück haben wir es nicht weit und der Hotelbesitzer hält uns immer die Zimmer frei bis wir einen Flug bekommen.Dafür macht er auch einen Bierumsatz den er sonst in einem Jahr hat  ::  

Wer kann mir Infos geben ab wann die Airline haftbar gemacht werden kann??Natürlch nur ab heute  bezw.seitdem die Flughäfen offen sind.
Die Flughäfen sind offen,wir haben ein gültiges Ticket und somit müsste doch ab heute die Airline haftbar sein???

----------


## Enrico

Mit welcher Airline seit ihr unterwegs? Schick mir mal ne PN mit allen Daten, ich Check euch dann ein von hier aus.

----------


## Enrico

> Wer kann mir Infos geben ab wann die Airline haftbar gemacht werden kann??Natürlch nur ab heute  bezw.seitdem die Flughäfen offen sind.
> Die Flughäfen sind offen,wir haben ein gültiges Ticket und somit müsste doch ab heute die Airline haftbar sein???


Ab Deutschland wäre die Airline ab Morgen haftbar, in Asien dauert das länger. Mach auf alle fälle deine Kosten und Ausfälle vor Ort geltend. Ist wichtig für spätere Entschädigung. Du hattest ein gültiges Ticket für heute, also hätten die euch mitnehmen müssen. So aber ist es eine Überbuchung und die Kosten sind zu tragen. Also alle Quittungen aufheben!

----------


## odd

> wir sind zurück vom Flughafen.Etwa 250 Leute warteten und 12 davon wurden mitgenommen.Sie fliegen die Leute ganz normal und füllen mit den Leuten welche wie wir auf der Stand-by Liste stehen auf.   6 wurden heute mitgenommen.Wir habe voll die Arschkarte gezogen  
> 
> ...


Ist natürlich logisch, dass aufgefüllt wird. Dass der normale Flugverkehr wieder eintrat, heisst noch lange nicht, dass der Überhang der Passagiere sofort bewältigt wird, es sei denn der Gepäckraum wird bestuhlt.
Denke in Fra oder BKK ist es noch chaotischer.

----------


## schiene

in 2 Std.gehts wieder mit dem Gepäck zum Airport.mal sehen obs heute klappt.

----------


## pit

Ich drück Dir die Daumen!  ::  

 ::  
Pit

----------


## walter

Ich glaube er sitzt im Flieger.

----------


## odd

> Ich glaube er sitzt im Flieger.


... aber ob nach Deutschland?   ::

----------


## schiene

gestern 22:00 auf dem Airport gewesen.Überall waren Liegen aufgestellt.Dann kam der deutsche Botschafter und versuchte Malaysia Airlines dafon zu überzeugen das die leute welche schon 7 und mehr Tage warten in einem Hotel unterzubringen.23:50 ging es mit dem Bus  50 Minuten in eine kleine Stadt.Da war vom Hotel schon alles organisiert.War ein schönes 4 **** Hotel mit gemütlichem Pool.
Es wurde von der Airline ein Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung gestellt.Dann hies es morgen um 23:50 geht ein Flieger nach FFM und einer 10 Uhr nach Amsterdam.Aaaaaber  es sein noch nicht sicher  ::  
Frühstück,Mittag und Abendessen war frei.
Mittag wurde uns mitgeteilt das wir am Sonntag 23:50 nach FFM fliegen können oder morgens 10Uhr nach Amsterdam.
Ok,also in die Liste zum 1000ensten mal eingetragen.
Ne Flasche Whisky aus dem Koffer an den Pool und mit paar anderen Deutschen die Flasche geleert.(12Uhr).16 Uhr nochmals erkundigt ob alles so geblieben ist!!!
An den Pool bissel schwimmen und relexen.18 Uhr kam der Ansprechpartner von Malaysiaairlines  und sagte das in 20 Minuten der Bus zum Airport geht und wir alle mitfliegen können.
 ::  Wie jetzt ich denke morgen??!!Nein heute Nacht.OK,schnall ins Zimmer Koffer zusammengepackt und runter,rein in den Bus zum Airport.

Da hies es das wir morgen nach Amsterdam fliegen können  ::  Wie jetzt???Wir wollen nach FFM!!!
Da ist alles voll   ::  Botschafter will auf meine Bitte/Verlagen dann versuchen einen Bus nach FFM zu organiesieren.
Für morgen Früh habe ich die Flugtickets.Sind nun wieder in unserem kleinen Hotel nähe Airport und leeren hier die Bierbestände  ::  

Ich glaube hier nix mehr und langsam geht auch meine relaxte gute Laune dem Nullpunkt zu  ::  
So,nun werde ich paar Bierchen trinken und später die Bundesliga schauen.

----------


## pit

Oh mein Gott! anyhow, ich trink eines für Dich mit!

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Enrico

Was ein Chaos. Anstatt die Leute gleich ordentlich einzubuchen, lieber jeden Tag an traben lassen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Na, vielleicht sind schon jemand Flügel gewachsen und er ist dann selbst zurückgeflogen.
Oder hat einen Seeadler gefunden der ihn  mitnimmt.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Was ein Chaos. Anstatt die Leute gleich ordentlich einzubuchen, lieber jeden Tag an traben lassen.


Dafür müßten dann aber auch genug freie Plätze vorhanden sein. Oder die Wartenden müßen auf die freien Plätze verteilt werden, wodurch sich die Wartezeiten wohl noch mal verlängern dürften. 

Ich weiß von jemanden der am 19. aus Thailand zurück fliegen sollte. Ihm hatte man eine Platz am 2. Mai angeboten. Früher nur als Standby, also täglich zum Flughafen und schauen was geht.

----------


## pit

Ich fliege morgen Abend nach Frankfurt! Vielleicht bin ich ja vor Schiene da.   ::  

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Enrico

Zu spät, er ist schon da   ::

----------


## pit

Damit habe ich das Rennen eindeutig verloren!

08.05. war der nächste Termin! Mal sehen, wer dann zuerst da ist!

 ::  
Gruß Pit

----------


## schiene

Am 26.4.2010 waren wir 08:30 am Flughafen.09.35 sollte die Maschiene starten.
Einen Bus konnte die Botschaft nicht organisieren welcher die Leute von Amsterdam nach FFM bringt.
08:40 ratterte die Anzeigetafel am Gate C 4 von welchem wir abfliegen sollten und zeigte an das der Flug erst 12:45 geht  ::  
Ich kam mir total verarscht vor!!!
OK,endlich ging der Fug mit einer 747 Richtung Amsterdam.Da kamen wir gegen 21:00 an.
Mietwgen gab es keine mehr,Flüge auch nicht und der ICE mit glaube 2x umsteigen fuhr erst  am nächsten Tag 07:20 Uhr.
Ich besorgte ein Großraumtaxi mit 6 Sitzplätzen und von anfäglich 1200 Euro einigten wir uns mit dem Fahrer auf 800 Euro.Wir waren 4 Leute und zwei weitere schlossen sich an.Somit vielen 133 Euro auf jeden Mitfahrer.ICE hätte 115 Euro gekostet!!!
Glücklich kamen wir 01:20 in FFM an  ::  
Morgen muß ich eine E-Mail an Malaysia Airline nach Amsterdam mit meinen Rückforderungen senden.
Alle Reklamationen laufen über den Hauptsitz in Amsterdam laut Aussage der zweigstelle in FFM.
Mal schauen was wir zurückerstattet bekommen.  ::

----------

